# PMV or spouse visa (philippines to australia)



## jes24 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey guys, which visa do you think is best to apply for? 
Im an australian resident and and my girlfriend is a filipina, I want her to go here and live permanently with me ASAP but I dont know which visa should I choose to apply for her.... We've been in a relationship for 5 years and we are both 22 years old and we only got photos for evidence of our relationship and sooner or later we will get a stat dec from friends,, is this good enough for our evidence of relationship?? and Im planning to go back there in philippines on july for 1 month.


I need your advice guys...


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi,

First of all, the evidence you have will not be sufficient to prove a committed relationship. You need to take a look at the partner booklet for a full list of evidence that can be submitted:

Partner Migration Booklet

Secondly, I don't think you would have enough evidence for a de facto visa, so your only other options could be a PMV (fiance visa), or getting married and applying for a spouse visa. However, I think out of those two, a PMV is more feasible since it doesn't require a minimum of 12 months living together.

I suggest you look at the DIAC site to find about the different spouse visas and their requirements.

Family - Visas & Immigration


----------



## pinkrishia (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi,

It will depend on your situation mate. How many times have you seen her? You should have seen her at least every year since you became official. It is more risky to apply for PMV though cause you need alot of proofs, photos, letters, emails, stat dec, receipts in the resto or hotels proving that you've stayed there, pictures with the family, plane tickets, chat or skype logs, you can also include facebook comments if you are both active in it, joined accounts, hand written letter stories from both of you how you developed the relationship, everything under the sun which you think an evidence, even small details, case officers are very particular in it. 

If it spouse visa on the other hand, include those things that I have mentioned above, marriage contract, wedding pictures, honey moon receipts,NBI, singleness, sponsor papers, bank statements, school records of the spouse,tax records, xerox copy of passports, copy of the date stamp on your passport that you have been in the phils, passport size pictures, if you are sending her allowance, then you can include bank or transactions records.etc. You can check it online mate if I forgotten something here.. I hope it helps. Good luck.


----------



## mark355 (Apr 20, 2011)

pinkrishia said:


> Hi,
> 
> It will depend on your situation mate. How many times have you seen her? You should have seen her at least every year since you became official. It is more risky to apply for PMV though cause you need alot of proofs, photos, letters, emails, stat dec, receipts in the resto or hotels proving that you've stayed there, pictures with the family, plane tickets, chat or skype logs, you can also include facebook comments if you are both active in it, joined accounts, hand written letter stories from both of you how you developed the relationship, everything under the sun which you think an evidence, even small details, case officers are very particular in it.
> 
> If it spouse visa on the other hand, include those things that I have mentioned above, marriage contract, wedding pictures, honey moon receipts,NBI, singleness, sponsor papers, bank statements, school records of the spouse,tax records, xerox copy of passports, copy of the date stamp on your passport that you have been in the phils, passport size pictures, if you are sending her allowance, then you can include bankr transactions records.etc. You can check it online mate if I forgotten something here.. I hope it helps. Good luck.


Thanks pinkrisha.... I went back to philippines last year nov 2010 to feb 2011,, thats the 1st time I went back there since I came here on 2009.. We dont use skype but Yahoo messager yeah..It doesnt record our logs since we used it..thats why we are planning to get a phone plan from globe next week..and whats with the singleness thing???


----------



## pinkrishia (Aug 24, 2010)

mark355 said:


> Thanks pinkrisha.... I went back to philippines last year nov 2010 to feb 2011,, thats the 1st time I went back there since I came here on 2009.. We dont use skype but Yahoo messager yeah..It doesnt record our logs since we used it..thats why we are planning to get a phone plan from globe next week..and whats with the singleness thing???


So you've only been in the Phils twice? Since you stayed for 3 months with her, I guess that's enough. Did you keep receipts? Travel documents? Tickets? Double check the yahoo messenger, I am sure that call logs and chat logs are in there if you haven't changed the setting. What about calls from both of you through phone or text messages? It will also depend on the type of phone so u can print it out. My phone didn't work so I am still trying to figure out how can I print the messages.

Singleness is a proof that you are free to marry, in Philippines, we call it CENOMAR which stands for Certificate of No Marriage, In Oz, you call it certificate of No Impediment. Your fiancee can get the cenomar in NSO Local office, as for you, you have to get in Oz Embassy located in RCBC Bldg, Makati City, you need to pay roughly 100 oz dollars for it. Bring passport and ID with you. Also bring ID or Birth certificate of your spouse to make sure. You can get in within the day.

Yeah, its good to have phone plans but it is expensive. My bf is using roaming sim card which we bought when he visited me here.


----------



## pinkrishia (Aug 24, 2010)

mark355 said:


> Thanks pinkrisha.... I went back to philippines last year nov 2010 to feb 2011,, thats the 1st time I went back there since I came here on 2009.. We dont use skype but Yahoo messager yeah..It doesnt record our logs since we used it..thats why we are planning to get a phone plan from globe next week..and whats with the singleness thing???


Mark, Are you filo who migrated in Oz? Are u oz citizen now? If that's the case, I don't think you need certificate of No impediment cause it only works for Aussies. I don't know much about your case. You can ring DIAC in Makati or ask your gf to inquire about it.


----------



## mark355 (Apr 20, 2011)

pinkrishia said:


> Mark, Are you filo who migrated in Oz? Are u oz citizen now? If that's the case, I don't think you need certificate of No impediment cause it only works for Aussies. I don't know much about your case. You can ring DIAC in Makati or ask your gf to inquire about it.


Yeah,, im a filo... im only a permanent resident... I think I could sponsor my gf when we get married. If dont need the No Impediment Certifcate, do i still need to get the CENOMAR you were takling about??


----------



## pinkrishia (Aug 24, 2010)

mark355 said:


> Yeah,, im a filo... im only a permanent resident... I think I could sponsor my gf when we get married. If dont need the No Impediment Certifcate, do i still need to get the CENOMAR you were takling about??


I don't have knowledge about that Mark, maybe you can ring them or ask your gf to go to the embassy to inquire about it or you can check it on the official website of Australian Embassy in Ph. Good luck.


----------



## mark355 (Apr 20, 2011)

pinkrishia said:


> So you've only been in the Phils twice? Since you stayed for 3 months with her, I guess that's enough. Did you keep receipts? Travel documents? Tickets? Double check the yahoo messenger, I am sure that call logs and chat logs are in there if you haven't changed the setting. What about calls from both of you through phone or text messages? It will also depend on the type of phone so u can print it out. My phone didn't work so I am still trying to figure out how can I print the messages.
> 
> Singleness is a proof that you are free to marry, in Philippines, we call it CENOMAR which stands for Certificate of No Marriage, In Oz, you call it certificate of No Impediment. Your fiancee can get the cenomar in NSO Local office, as for you, you have to get in Oz Embassy located in RCBC Bldg, Makati City, you need to pay roughly 100 oz dollars for it. Bring passport and ID with you. Also bring ID or Birth certificate of your spouse to make sure. You can get in within the day.
> 
> Yeah, its good to have phone plans but it is expensive. My bf is using roaming sim card which we bought when he visited me here.


I've been only there once it was last year from nov 2010 to feb 2011 since I came here in australia.....
Our phones and Yahoo messenger are not set to record our conversations.. If I only knew that I need these records for our proof I could have change its settings to record our conversations... but its too late .. haha
thats why we decided to get a plan from globe next week and I think its only 250 or 500 php plan,,, im not sure though
I still got my ticket detail when I went there for vacation..


----------



## mark355 (Apr 20, 2011)

pinkrishia said:


> I don't have knowledge about that Mark, maybe you can ring them or ask your gf to go to the embassy to inquire about it or you can check it on the official website of Australian Embassy in Ph. Good luck.


Thanks pinkrishia.... ^_^

and one more thing.. Is it alright to get a police check and medical before we submit the application?? and submit it along with the application when we lodge it?..


----------



## pinkrishia (Aug 24, 2010)

mark355 said:


> I've been only there once it was last year from nov 2010 to feb 2011 since I came here in australia.....
> Our phones and Yahoo messenger are not set to record our conversations.. If I only knew that I need these records for our proof I could have change its settings to record our conversations... but its too late .. haha
> thats why we decided to get a plan from globe next week and I think its only 250 or 500 php plan,,, im not sure though
> I still got my ticket detail when I went there for vacation..


Its not yet late cause you still have ample time prior to your marriage. You can start to change the setting today in yahoo messenger, try skype, its much better. Constant communication is important in long distance relationship so keep it up. Send emails if you can do it everyday. Try to talk almost everyday. Capture the screen for evidence that you talk online. Ask your gf to update you as much as she could. Send her cards via post mail. Share facebook photos and keep the comments as dates are important as well. You can do it, its not too late. Good luck.


----------



## pinkrishia (Aug 24, 2010)

mark355 said:


> Thanks pinkrishia.... ^_^
> 
> and one more thing.. Is it alright to get a police check and medical before we submit the application?? and submit it along with the application when we lodge it?..


Yes, you can get police check, I think it is also known as NBI Clearance and Police Clearance. In NBI, it should be valid to travel in Australia. You should submit it along with the application..

Medical could be done prior to application, based on forums that I have read, they have done it to shorten the processes but it will depend on the case officers cause typically, they're the one who give schedules for medical exams.


----------



## Turboadam (Apr 19, 2011)

pinkrishia said:


> Yes, you can get police check, I think it is also known as NBI Clearance and Police Clearance. In NBI, it should be valid to travel in Australia. You should submit it along with the application..
> 
> Medical could be done prior to application, based on forums that I have read, they have done it to shorten the processes but it will depend on the case officers cause typically, they're the one who give schedules for medical exams.


You are not supposed to do the medicals until requested to do so by immigration. It might annoy them if you do them before and they could tell you to do them again. This is under Ehealth, take a look on the diac website.


----------



## mark355 (Apr 20, 2011)

pinkrishia said:


> Yes, you can get police check, I think it is also known as NBI Clearance and Police Clearance. In NBI, it should be valid to travel in Australia. You should submit it along with the application..
> 
> Medical could be done prior to application, based on forums that I have read, they have done it to shorten the processes but it will depend on the case officers cause typically, they're the one who give schedules for medical exams.





Turboadam said:


> You are not supposed to do the medicals until requested to do so by immigration. It might annoy them if you do them before and they could tell you to do them again. This is under Ehealth, take a look on the diac website.


okay... maybe we'll do only the police check,, and wait for the case officer to request for the medical.

Thanks guys... ^_^


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

mark355 said:


> Thanks pinkrishia.... ^_^
> 
> and one more thing.. Is it alright to get a police check and medical before we submit the application?? and submit it along with the application when we lodge it?..


hello, how's your visa doing? I also applied PMV last July and last October I did my medical and all the documents that my C.O. asked. Not so complicated bec. he just asked me to send new NBi coz mine will expire this coming november , and a new birth certi. and CENOMAr coz they have a new procedure and passports photos, idk what happened to the passports photos I submitted before. Anyways, im just waiting now, December 7 will be the 5th month. 
Best of luck to us


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Jes24
I agree with Aussiegirl, you need to breathe and have a good look at the different sites. I believe it would be benefical (not mandatory) to you if you become an Australia citizen before you go on this mission of love. You are eligible for visa 300 but you will not get it with your current level of evidence. So if you don't want to waste $2,680 applying for a visa that will be rejected, start with the basics which Pinkrishia has provided some for you. You need to grasp an uderstanding of some of the language like CENOMAR, NSO otherwise you will waste a lot of time and money. Another thing to consider is the cost not just for the visa, but airfares not only to Australia but any travel you may have to make to go to the CFO or a personal interview at Manila, the cost of the couriers, any accommodation costs as well as the costs for certificates from the NSO (with you both being filipino i am guessing they will want security birth certificates for both of you as well as CENOMAR. I am guessing that you should expect to spend around $5,000 as a ball park figure. Sorry to throw water on your burning passion but thought you needed to know it all upfront. This does not mean that you can't do it, all i am saying is; like the boy scouts motto "Be Prepared"


----------

